# What weeds are these



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)

These two weed types are taking over my lawn.

Hoping somebody can identify and recommend a weed killer

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)

More pictures


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Little blue flowers in 4th picture is Corn Speedwell.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pic2 of the 1st post is a bittercress. Most common is hairy bittercress
Pic1 of the 1st post, and I think Pic3 of the second post, shows the same show chickweed. The sticky one?


----------



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for the help.

Based on above valuable responses, I googled more pictures and came to conclusion that one of them is bittercress and the other is corn speedwell.


----------

